# That Time Again



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

As my move gets closer and closer I got an unexpected surprise. A tank was dumped on my front door step. A £100 40 litre tank, so I'm no way complaining. I'm going to have a nice heavily planted setup when I move, but, what do you guys think stocking should be. 

Things to exclude form this tank:

A Betta

Ghost Shrimp

Tetras


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

Personally? Khuli Loaches and Celestial Pearl Danios. Just on a kick for those guys right now and their requirements are similar. Although, people think if you keep CPDs, you should be breeding them since they're so rare and I'm not sure that would work with the loaches in there. Maybe just a Khuli tank.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

If I ever get out of guppies I'm switching to dwarf gouramis ^^ I love them and the beautiful colors


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm tempted to roll with a few male Endlers. As for the tank I currently have an empty, a handy little 28 litre tank, I am going to once again try my hand at getting some kind of shrimp in there, when I move.


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

40L should be enough for a reasonable Endler's school with females in there, too. They'll probably eat most of the fry but if/when you need to restock, they'll be available. 9 female, 3 male, something like that.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I had a 10 gallon with nine male Endlers Livebearers and a Betta. It was great. If you can find them, Dwarf Panda Guppies are my favorites. I also had all males in my 20 long. Tiny critters.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

kanped said:


> 40L should be enough for a reasonable Endler's school with females in there, too. They'll probably eat most of the fry but if/when you need to restock, they'll be available. 9 female, 3 male, something like that.


Endlers are quite odd in the fact they hardly ever eat their own fry, unless starved and forced to do so.I believe their mouths are just a bit too small to eat them.


On a side note, Oh my, Panda Guppies to look pretty!


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

Ah. That was another piece of LFS advice re: eating the fry. I should really stop listening to those guys.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Not eating their fry is the beauty of Endlers. And, yep, now you see why the Panda are my favorites.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I adore my guppies! I intentionally cross colors now I'm wondering what a Moscow and a green cobra would make  I was almost burned out on them until I remembered the surprises they throw with babies


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

And now I've just seen images of Guppies with fins that can rival a Betta. Goodness, just think about having roughly six of them in a heavily planted tank.
Speaking of plants, I'm thinking of going for an easy, if not slightly slow growing bunch of Java Ferns, both the normal and Windelov, Java Moss, some Vals, the typical Marmio Moss Balls, and a tonne of quick growing Water Wisteria.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Welp, looks like I now have two travelling buddies, a bright yellow Guppy and from somewhere a Kuhli Loach (I have no idea where he came from)

Should be a wild ride!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh my! How did that happen?


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm a sucker for a pretty fish! Still unable to work out where the Loach came from, but I'm not complaining, free fish!

Funny thing with this Guppy is that he keeps following my Honey Grourami around.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Lol


----------

